# $100 Oil Anyone?



## ecopaul (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a report given to me 2 years ago which said oil will reach $250 a barrel within 5 years some 3 years from now and everyone laugjhed at me.
Looks like it might be an understatement.


----------

